# Busted



## Wil (May 10, 2011)

Caught them in the act Sunday.


----------



## james.w (May 10, 2011)

Red babies coming soon!!

Is the different reds a different locality or just different shades of red?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 10, 2011)

_My thoughts exactly,.. is the female just a Red or Red/Blue. 

Other than that,.. he's a duhty,..duhty,..duhty boy _


----------



## Orion (May 11, 2011)

Bow chicka wow wow!

All joking aside thats great! I hope she has lots of eggs.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 11, 2011)

Wonderful..yay for babies


----------



## Wil (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. I bought the female from a guy that had got her from Bert, so she is just a red. I like her a lot because she is "different looking". Here is a picture of her.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 11, 2011)

Cool,congrats,hope she lays a nice healthy clutch for you.

And she is a really cool looking red,i thought she was like some type of hybrid at first.


----------



## Wil (May 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of her from about 2 years ago.


----------



## glk832 (May 13, 2011)

you can call her a dirty red i thought she was an hybrid also......


----------

